# Nascar update



## squatting dog (Mar 13, 2020)

“NASCAR has decided to postpone the race events at Atlanta Motor Speedway this weekend & Homestead-Miami Speedway next weekend. We believe this decision is in the best interest of the safety & well-being of our fans, competitors, officials and everyone associated with our sport.”


----------



## katlupe (Mar 16, 2020)

I am sad about not seeing the races as I look forward to the new season. But I totally understand why. I wish they would broadcast the old races now, from the 80's.


----------

